
Ask HN: Is there any umbrella as a drone - sahin-boydas
I personally dont like a direct sun (btw 11am-4pm)<p>While hiking or on the beach i want to drone (with an umbrella) to make shade and follow me whereever i go.<p>Is there any drones to do that?
======
tiredwired
Drones are noisy. Get one of these:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DY5YWGQ](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DY5YWGQ)

------
BenjiWiebe
There is in the slack demo video. Maybe you can convince Geoff Lion to bring
it to production.

